# Dirty Decal



## Neal405 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hey everyone, going to  be cleaning a Heavy Duti bike up this winter and was looking for advice on how to clean the brown on an aging decal?


----------



## AndyA (Aug 20, 2021)

I haven't tried it myself, but I did read that magic eraser sponges do the job. Like any of this work, the key is to go slow and a little bit at a time. Have fun!


----------



## marching_out (Aug 20, 2021)

Definitely works but go slow and use very little pressure. I've got an old post on here somewhere discussing the use of magic eraser.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 20, 2021)

Any automotive cleaner wax and a soft cloth always works well for me. Just go slow and use very light pressure


----------



## Ally Cat (Aug 25, 2021)

Great information here !!


----------

